# Joyxee Island/Spiral Island II - a viable option?



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

So I heard about the Spiral Island II, also known as Joyxee Island. And I've seen the videos and construction photos of it and it seems cool. And completely sustainable since it floats on the water which would help with storms and natural events. Or so I would think. 

But my question is, is it possible or a viable idea that you could build a small country like this, with maybe say, the 2.5 million bottles we throw away everyday. Or even upgrade on bottles, instead of using the 12 - 16oz bottles; a million liter/2 liter bottles?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

iForgeDesigns said:


> ...completely sustainable since it floats on the water which would help with storms and natural events. ...


Web search indicates otherwise: "Spiral Island, in 1998 near Puerto Aventuras (Cancún, Mexico), using 250,000 plastic bottles to keep it afloat. Sadly, his recycled island was destroyed in 2005, when Hurricane Emily passed through the area."


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> iForgeDesigns said:
> 
> 
> > And completely sustainable since it floats on the water which would help with storms and natural events.
> ...


Actually the phrase was,


iForgeDesigns said:


> And completely sustainable since it floats on the water which would help with storms and natural events. OR SO I WOULD THINK.


, not that it matters.

However it was destroyed only because it hit shore and was torn apart. In the ocean there is nothing for it to hit or wreck upon. So I don't think that this is an issue that would happen. But I might be mistaken, I am not scientist or engineer after all.

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you seen some of the storms in the Atlantic or Pacific? Ships float and they break apart. Take a model 5 foot island and push it through a 4 foot surf. It's gonna break apart. Now imagine hitting a 40 foot wall of water that breaks over the top of you. Ships have literally been torn in half by waves in the ocean. Put it in a lagoon and yes I will stay on it. Put it in the middle of the ocean, forget about it. Have you EVER seen a floating island? They do not survive.

I also do not agree about using plastic. Yeah it is recycling but not really, it is repurposing. It is a cool idea but not mechanically sound. Besides that, the ecological damage caused by plastics is terrible. Watch the video below and it says it is from his broken up island but I don't think that all the photos are. Be sure to watch it till the end and take a look at the turtle. Nope, for me keep the plastic out of the water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

iForgeDesigns said:


> And completely sustainable since it floats on the water which would help with storms and natural events. Or so I would think.
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I wonder how you think it would help with storms? Storms completely tear everything in their path up!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

iForgeDesigns said:


> So I heard about the Spiral Island II, also known as Joyxee Island. And I've seen the videos and construction photos of it and it seems cool. And completely sustainable since it floats on the water which would help with storms and natural events. Or so I would think.
> 
> But my question is, is it possible or a viable idea that you could build a small country like this, with maybe say, the 2.5 million bottles we throw away everyday. Or even upgrade on bottles, instead of using the 12 - 16oz bottles; a million liter/2 liter bottles?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Interesting idea though and presents many engineering problems to solve. Is this the same idea I read about several years ago about a floating 'ship' of a country?

Y'all who poo poo this idea think back. A few hundred years ago the world was flat and the universe revolved around the earth, this was common knowledge. A man flying like a bird? Come on now! Man walking on the moon? What are you smoking!!! How about a device so small, you can hold it in one hand and send not only your voice, but pictures, MOVING pictures to anyone in the world? Crazy talk, right?

Throughout the ages each generation has thought they had reached the pinnacle of knowledge, and solved every issue, discovered everything. This has been proven to be incorrect time and time again. Traveling faster than the speed of light? Impossible right? Well, not that long ago traveling faster then the speed of sound was thought to be impossible.

I applaud folks who think things like this may be possible. Will they come to pass? Maybe, maybe not. Lots of ideas have proven not to be possible.... yet. And lots of ideas proven impossible have been proven possible.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for the support


----------

